# 2016 Upstate NY



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Hi All. 
Just thought I'd start a new thread here for the Upstate crowd. I'm getting pretty excited after last year's dry, fruitless season. Looks like a whole string of intermittent warm/cool wet/dry in the immediate forecast. Sounds like prime conditions for hyphae in the substrate! (that'd be 'underground fungus amongus' in layman's terms). I'll be out hunting the lower Adirondacks / Saratoga county areas starting in a few weeks. Let's start posting reports and get ready for an incredible 2016 !


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

GMIKE,I'm there!We never know what the weather might bring,but always optimistic.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Valley of the Mohawk, Oneida County, Leeks are emerging, the season has begun. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## kathryn (May 16, 2014)

Looking forward to this...my first two years of hunting, I was interrupted by hospital stays, one year mom, the next dad. They seem healthy and it looks like after this week frost may be history. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

After 2 years of not finding a thing, I'm pretty hopeful to actually bring something home this time. I have a plot of land to go look around and it's got an old apple orchard on it so hopefully that will bode well. 

I'm seeing greenery start to come in. Keeping an eye out for fiddle heads.


----------



## fuelledbybeaujolais (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey, newish to both morel hunting and CNY and wondering what you make of this cold week we're expecting after the early spring. I'm outside Syracuse and the fiddleheads still haven't come up.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

The earliest I've seen them is April 20th after a freakishly warm winter and next to a large lake that helps with temps.I see the PA message board is reporting finds in southern and central areas.That should put us out by at least 2-3 weeks.The long-term weather(for now)shows a week and a half of mid to upper 60's for highs and low 40's at night starting mid month.I'll check my early spot then.Just hopin' the moisture stays consistent.Happy Hunting!


----------



## vabb9 (Sep 11, 2014)

I will be out hunting morels for about a week or so starting May 1st. Can anyone point me in the right direction as far as forests to search. I have heard around syracuse is the best. Anyone have any recommendations for region of NY or forests to check out? Also, anyone know if that week is a good starting time? Thanks in advance


----------



## jrfunguy (Apr 11, 2016)

Earliest I've found them was April 18th, blacks, in a random spot under some pine near a lawn. I almost always find them in the last week of April. I would suggest getting out during that week and looking wherever there is dark, rich, loamy soil where there are ash trees. Happy hunting!


----------



## vabb9 (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I will only be getting back to NY around May 1st so I am hoping they are still up around that time. I heard that the blacks come first and then a week or so later the bigger variety start. What do you think about this?


----------



## vabb9 (Sep 11, 2014)

What area are you around? Maybe I could head a bit more north if I am a week late.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

Hi, you guys! My name is Karrin and my partner and I have started a Youtube channel that is geared toward getting regular people out into the wilderness and foraging for wild mushrooms and wild plants. Our first two videos focus on morels. We don't like to be secretive, and are super friendly. We are looking for a community online, specifically Youtube, to share our adventures and knowledge with. We are also open to feedback and suggestions for future videos. If you wish to reply to the video, please do so on my youtube channel, otherwise I might not see it here. 

So check out our videos and don't forget to subscribe, like and share! Thanks, and we look forward to getting to know you!! 
The link to our youtube channel: https://youtu.be/dUxufP0AHqY


----------



## aigroup (Apr 12, 2016)

where are you located?


----------



## fuelledbybeaujolais (Apr 3, 2016)

getting very excited for the hunt! i will be looking where i have found a big one before- mixed woods mostly maple and ash. The area has just been logged so i hope that hasn't changed anything for the worse.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Fuelled,I hope they left the ash and cleared the maple.I've found that too many maples makes for poor hunting and find most of my morels around ash(just my personal findings).The disturbed ground may be a good thing along with the opening of the forest canopy.Maybe not 'til next season though.Geogymn would probably have some better input.Mycelium can lay dormant for years waiting for the right conditions to arise.These are just opinions based on my limited knowledge.My enthusiasm has extended this post far enough.Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## fuelledbybeaujolais (Apr 3, 2016)

thanks for your input. maples are pests and they seem to take over everything! i have even been thinking about 'improving' the area I found them in, maybe dumping some oak leaves around and anything else morels might like.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

M.Mentor,
If you took the time to read this forum instead of blindly pushing your youtube channel you would see that people here are not secretive of technique but, understandably, on specific locations.
Lynk, 
How goes it? Getting excited I see. Saw some scarlet cups this past weekend. I agree with you about your Maple/Ash observation but a lot of landowners are removing their Ash trees before there is a forced quarantine.
My all time most productive (Yellow Morels) Ash forest got logged several years ago. The following two springs I found but a few surviving Morels. Since then it has become a tangled mess of Multiflora Rose and Berry briars. The Morels may be there but a rabbit couldn't get to them. It will be a long time before the expanding canopy blocks out the sun to the shade intolerant impenetrable underbrush. Mileage may vary.
Beaujolais, 
In the forest I frequent, Maple saplings are lacking due to the deer decimating the forest understory. Nothing now but Beech saplings. I suggest you heed Lynk's observation and hunt whatever forest type is productive in your area. Around him and I, Ash is the most consistent producer of Morels. Down state I hear (read on message boards) that Tulip trees are popular (no pun intended). Don't look for the Morel, look for the tree. Good luck and enjoy the hunt!


----------



## fuelledbybeaujolais (Apr 3, 2016)

Went to survey changes in the land since logging and found two false morels. I was surprised since it got pretty cold last night and we had a good frost on the ground. 

Geogym- Ash is where I have found before. There is also a beech area with plenty of old decaying trees. I have read that morels like beech and am wondering if you, or anyone else has consistently found near beech in CNY.


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone familiar with searching the Wyoming Co. area? I will be up to visit relatives and check around some old apple trees from May13-15. I was wondering if those dates would be good to plan to make the trip. I'm new to this and would appreciate any suggestions for optimum dates. Thanks!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't say that I ever had luck finding Morels in association with Beech. Beech are mycorrhizal with Chanterelles. At least that is my experience, there are no set rules for Morels. 
False Morels (Verpa) generally precede Morels by a week or two.
Middle of May would be a good bet on finding morels.
Good luck and don't forget to stop, look around, and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks geogymn. I'm really looking forward to it! I'm from eastern PA and started hunting for morels last year. We had a terribly dry May and nothing was coming up. This year I figured I'd hunt both places to increase my odds. The property in western NY looks much more promising overall. I did find ram's heads here in PA last fall which helped get me hooked.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Things are warming up but also drying up according to the forecast.Good for work and working the soil but not shrooms.The good news is these weather ''experts'' are never right. GEO,always excited this time of year.New life is breathed into everything(myself included).The mushroom forums are getting busy and it's way better than reading the news! I'm gonna try to get out and take some ground temps this weekend.It's early but need to survey the countryside anyway.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## jrfunguy (Apr 11, 2016)

They're here! Found 5 blacks yesterday afternoon. My early spot is a place with mostly ash and a few random cherry and hickory. They were hiding under young mustard greens. I've found that a dark, rich loamy soil is the most important factor for morels. Even more so than the tree species (although that is key as well). Good luck!


----------



## fuelledbybeaujolais (Apr 3, 2016)

Great news jrfunguy! did you pick the or leave them for later? i went out this morning and found some red cups but no morels. It's very dry where i am but looks like rain next weekend. we'll see what pops up! good luck to all!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice!Elevation?Facing slope?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

County? Or how far down state.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Checked an early spot only because I was right there after work.Mayapples up 4 to 6 in. and starting to open.Good sign but doesn't feel right yet.Also dry here w/ no rain in forecast.Fingers crossed.


----------



## jrfunguy (Apr 11, 2016)

geogym- monroe county believe it or not. 

All I can say is blacks are weird. The area I found them has a few different sub-areas where blacks appear. Some years they pop up in all of them, other years only in one. Only one of these sub-areas is active so far. I went back today and found 4 more. They are small except one or two, so I left them. It's definitely dry and I feel like they're just waiting for some rain and then... BOOM!

Last year, the blacks came and went fast and then the yellows came on early. You never know what those crazy morels are gonna do. Good luck to all!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the response, it is great intel as far as timing goes, thanks!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Finally had a decent rain here yesterday w/ showers coming Mon.-Tues.The woods are starting to feel right.Mayapples have formed their "canopy".I'm ready when they are!Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Was gonna go check a couple spots today but woke up to 3" of snow yuck


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Weatherpeople are pi#*%!* me off!! Had to cancel a concrete pour for today because of all the rain coming.Not a drop so far!Did manage to get out for look around.The dry and cold seems to have put everything on hold.The foliage that was poppin' came to a halt.Hope it's not same for all of you!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

That is what is so nice about this hobby of ours, especially in our line of work. When it rains on our parade we can look forward to a bountiful harvest. Going to take a look around tomorrow but still seems early. Mowed the lawn for the first time today. Will report either way. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Six fat blondes in eastern Ulster county, on top of a ridge of about 200 feet elevation. On the eastern slope of the ridge along a game trail, very slight slope. Soil dark and loose. Lots of different types of trees, none clearly the usual suspects though. In the immediate area were black cherry, chestnut oak, some big long-needle pines (maybe white). I saw ash in the general area, and there were three random elm samaras on the ground but they didn't appear to lead anywhere... 

Especially cool for me as it's my first woodland find! Found a good number yesterday in an orchard I hunted last year but I'm a bit wary of the lead arsenate in orchards now. I'll still eat them but plan to hunt woodland morels more intensively.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

I would add that 5 of the 6 were right on the verge of drying out. Definitely fully mature which means they'd been up several days.


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Hey Spaniel, 
Mind giving me the quick rundown or a link about the lead/ arsenate? I'm apparently not quite so erudite. I hunt old orchards, and been running on a simple rule of 'older than 15 years defunct'. I've got a killer old orchard in Ulster where I picked my first (and only) many pounds of specimens 2 years ago. I now live in Saratoga County and was just clued in to a nice old orchard defunct since 1995.. just haven't visited yet as I'm waiting for conditions. 

If you're an Ulsterer.. maybe I can reveal my old honey-hole, but only after I confirm I'm safe with my new one up here!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County. Elevation @ 1000'. Southern exposure. All under old apple trees.
Found the first ones of the season for me. Five at one location and two at another. They were all really small and if I didn't know they should be there I don't believe I would of spotted them. Even standing in one spot, if I took my eyes off of them, they would disappear and I would have to focus to re-find them. 
I left them all to grow and become proud Yellows, hopefully mine. Next weekend I will begin my harvest, Lord willing and the creek don't rise. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey gmichael7, this wad the article I'd read, a pretty comprehensive analyisis of the heavy metals in orchards, how much morels take up, etc. Link is to a pdf document: http://www.fungimag.com/winter-2010-articles/shavit-morels.pdf

Worth reading the whole thing. Having read it, I'm still going to eat the morels I find in orchards, but I wouldn't feel right sharing them without getting into a bit long disclaimer, which I don't want to put them off morels or mushrooms generally. I plan to get some soil testing done of my orchard. Colleges can do heavy metal tests for $10-20 per sample. Seems like good knowledge to have for not too much $$$. I'd also get some testing done for your old honey hole and let you know the results, sort of a quid pro quo if you did want to clue me in


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Awww,they're so cute at that age!Nice,GEO!That pic made my day!


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

Spaniel.. yes. I actually just did a breeze thru on that same document before I saw your post, and I feel the same way. I definitely want to get the soil tested for both my Ulster field, and the one I've recently discovered up here in the Capital region, which reportedly was active more recently than the Ulster spot. 

I plan to call Cornell in Ithica tomorrow. If you have any references for other testing options, or any knowledge about sample-taking techniques, please pass them on. If you know how it needs to go, maybe I'll take a trip down there and give you a tour before we collect some soil, and hopefully some tasty specimens along the way. :mrgreen: 

It's a pretty treacherous landscape in some spots, but I went through there several times with my machete and got a really good lay of the land, and know where generally to focus on.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Great Forum guys...I'm new to the Morel community and as of now still looking for my first. I spend around 3 hrs today in the woods with no luck. Are we still a little early, I'm in the Syracuse Area and have a wooded area behind my house of approx 20 acres filled with down elms.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog, They are probably out there but are tough to see due to size and color. We should be getting sighting reports right along now. Good luck!


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

I'm still thinking too early for Fingerlakes area. Specifically between Cayuga and Seneca Lake. Any insights?


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Well, We found three this evening 10 miles west of Syracuse. Very small blonde, maybe an inch tall. I'm not sure how to post pics. Saturday's supposed to hit close to 70 so with the weekday rain I'm thinking Sunday and beyond may be go time? I also read somewhere that when the may apples flatten out it's a good sign. Anyone with knowledge of this?


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

FingerLks,nothin' there yet.I've got an early spot in that area and usually see some by now.That dry spell followed by cold seemed to slow Mother Nature down a bit, but recent rains with a little warming should get things goin'.Still could be a bit before anything worth pickin'.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Hotdog,mayapples are something I watch for but areas can vary.They were up and flattening nicely then the weather slowed them down.I have a couple spots with ash mixed w/ mayapples that produce well.mayapples shade them nicely but hide them even better.It's like a kid's Easter egg hunt.


----------



## lscheepsma84 (May 1, 2016)

Hi. This is my first year looking for morels. Has anyone ever found any in the finger lakes area, Keuka lake specifically? I would love to meet other people around the area interested in mushroom hunting and foraging.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Anyone in Saratoga/washington/warren County been seeing anything? I checked a very promising spot but it seems like things are still not quite ready. I'm hopeful that after the rain this week we will get some goods.


----------



## funguy123 (May 4, 2016)

Been searching for 3 years and still havent found a morel. Lets hope this is my year. I search the bases of dead/dying hardwoods, southern facing slopes, on a sunny day after a rain. I always turn up empty handed. I am so frustrated.

geogymn: Sounds like we are pretty close. Im also in the Mohawk Valley. I went out for 3 hours today and all I found was some chives and possibly enoki. When is primetime here? Do you ever find morels growing on the same trees as dryads saddles? Are they usually fruiting at the same time? U say ashes are the best spot?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Funguy, It is understandable that you came up empty. It has been too early, in this area, to see morels unless you have been hunting proven ground. The good news is that the season is now upon us. I expect to harvest some morels this weekend from proven ground. It took me literally years to stake out my proven ground areas. The weekend after next I will explore new areas looking for new ground, the morels will be easier to spot by then.
Dyrad's are no indicator for me, I look for specific tree species. Ash is my bread and butter tree and has been a favorite place to look. Apple has been more productive for me in the past several years. My brother believes that an Apple/Ash combo is the most productive, I haven't been able to disprove that. One of my early spots is a small Poplar grove. And of course you have to check every dying Elm. You can check 99 Elms and find nothing but that century Elm can make a season.
I can't tell you how many hours I hunted before finding my first morel. If I made it my only goal I would of been defeated. For me morel hunting was just another reason to get into the woods.
Try to enjoy the "hunt" and you will fare well. Good luck!


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello all. Just a reminder that ticks are bad. Please take care of your self. BTW a friend from Rome NY also found some small morels.


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

If I can also add, there are very active mycology clubs one in based in Syracuse, another in Utica. another in Hudson Valley. Consider joining one to learn more about fungi (how to Id, where/ when to look etc.) I joined a few years ago and enjoy the meeting, forays and people.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

They're up here!!Gotta go!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

So it turns out the first three we found were the fake morels, rookie mistake. I went out today for about 2 hrs and found my first REAL morel. Now that I have found one there's a huge difference between the two. Found it under a dying elm poking through the leaves, 3 inches. This was found in the first 10 minutes...the next 110 minutes..nothing!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Picked 6 yesterday.2.5 - 3 inches tall just starting to blond. I only took them because of how many smaller ones were still there.Didn't have much time and was afraid of trampling unseen,little guys.Also ran across a bunch of verpa conica that would have made for a nice pic.Will return next week when they've grown a bit and search the area more with less fear of trampling and a lot more time to spare.SW facing slope at about 700 ft. elev. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

hotdog, Congratulations on your find

Lynk, A big smile came to my face when I read your report. It's game on! It is going to be a long week for you.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Found a bunch today, all in one location. I counted 13 but there could be more. I didn't harvest yet since it's in my back woods. Police taped the trees for identification..looks like a murder scene out there..I might have gotten carried away. Is there any way to post pics directly?


----------



## rondaxe (Apr 29, 2014)

Looked for several hours today, no morels, but lots of ramps. I'm not sure if there just aren't any in the area or it's still to early. The places I'm looking in are very close to Lake Ontario, your sixty degree day may only be fifty here, depending on the wind.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County. Stopped and took a look at an early spot under a south facing side hill Poplar grove, found two pristine yellows. Can't wait to spend a day in the woods!

Don't think there is a way to post pics directly. I upload the pics to photobucket. Go to my library(on photobucket), click on the thumbnail pic I want to post. The pic then appears on its own screen. On the right of the screen I hit the HTML tag which copies the pic, then I come back to this site and paste it in the comment (this) box. It doesn't show up as an image until I submit it. Seems convoluted but it is the only way I know.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

rondaxe, The first time you mow your grass the morels are starting to emerge, the second time you mow they are standing proud. Mileage may vary. Enjoy the hunt.


----------



## jditt12 (May 6, 2016)

Chenango county, found endless verpa conica, I think. Seemed small, only couple inches, they were found on NW hill amongst ash, cherry, Apple trees. Not sure how to post pictures to confirm species, they were hollow white stems, with small brownish cap attached only at the top with the bottom.of the cap free from the stem. Do true morels enjoy the same areas? We didn't find any but wondering if this area with verpa conica could harbor true morels in a week or so? No mushrooms were harvested for consumption.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Don't give up!

I've been on the hunt for 3 years and today I finally found em!
http://imgur.com/hv8VdcL

Just barely poking out.

How long do you say it should take for these guys to be prime for picking? Not sure if I should go back tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats,Audio!Good news!The hard to take news is,they'll take a week or two from "just poking out" 'til ready to pick.I would suggest staying out of the area for a full,painfilled,week to let them grow a bit.They'll be easier to spot and reduce the risk of stompin' unseen ones,which I can almost say for sure are hiding there.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Congratulations audio. I'm literally stopping right now to check a spot while working. Lol I'm a delivery man. But I still think I got a week yet


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

I don't mind waiting. I'll probably check next week sometime.

I'm actually a little worried they could be verpa and my dreams become dust. I am pretty sure I found a verpa right near the one in the pic so I am hoping it just not true.

Any idea how common it is for the verpa to grow side by side morels? 

This place is an old apple orchard.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

At first glance it appears to be a Verpa to me. A better pic might help. Compare Verpa and Morchella on the internet. Sorry, I hate to bear bad news and I could very well be wrong. Verpas and Morchella do like the same ground. Verpas seem to grow in the same spot year after year.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry,Audio but have to agree with GEO.I didn't see the pic until now.Partly because of my thrill at someone's first find,but mostly because I probably own the oldest and most uncooperative computer ever.I find verpas in the same areas as the treasure we're seeking.So you're onto the right habitat and don't give up on it! Like Geo,I could be wrong(and hope I am).Just trying to do my best to help a fellow shroomer.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

I redact my previous statement.

Give up!

Just kidding. But ya that's probably a verpa. But I'm hoping its just a good sign that I'm in the right area maybe. 

I feel better looking in a spot where I even know what freaking trees in looking at. Pretty easy to spot apple trees in comparison to elm or ash.


----------



## newbie (May 6, 2016)

Hi All,
I've never hunted for morels before but always wanted to. I was out with my goats in a field, under a large, old pine tree and right in front of me was my first morel! I grabbed it and went on the internet to make sure of what I had. I went back out and found another. They were 100 feet from my house. Beginners luck for sure. I'm near Greenwich in Washington County. I'll be going out this weekend. Can't wait!!!


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

No way, I'm from Greenwich.

If you ever want to hunt with a buddy let me know. I'm a Newby but more eyes the better. I dont hunt to sell or anything. Just think they are tasty and it's quite fun.


----------



## newbie (May 6, 2016)

It would be great to go out with someone, but my husband's brain would explode if I told him I was going out in the woods with a stranger! Maybe if we had mutual friends. Is there a way to PM on this forum?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

LOL!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, Are you working or hunting tomorrow?


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Hahah yeah.. Sorry. In my head you were a guy and that was not a creepy invitation to go in the woods with some random dude.. I think my wife might find that more than a little weird as well.

Still awesome to know they are up just around the corner.


----------



## newbie (May 6, 2016)

Audiophoenix
That's funny. If I run into someone out there looking around logs and apple trees, I'll know who it is!
Happy Hunting!


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

A year of firsts for me! A week after I found my first blondes outside of an old orchard (true woodland morels), today my first blacks, Morchella elata looks like. A healthy six between 2 and 4 5 inches. Also, in the same area, my first Verpa conica.

I wanted to share a bit about this area I've been hunting. All three species, the blonde, black, and half-free were in thr same woods, the same quarter acre probably, but the usual indicator trees I couldn't find. No ash, tulip, elm, maybe a couple cottonwoods but no morels in what would appear to be the radius of the roots. Tree species that were present were a lot of walnut and butternut around the blacks, and the blondes were in an area with oak and black cherry and a couple I couldn't tell. 

The blacks were in heavy undergrowth, the kind you need to fight through, and tended to be on places where the ground sloped a bit more for a few feet, like where there'd be a little rock outcrop and then dirt surrounding it. 

The blondes by contrast were on pretty flat ground, right by a game trail I was following. 

The only "classic" morel grounds feature was that the area shows as limestone bedrock on thr USGS survey. I know some say that helps, and some say it doesn't matter. 

Anyway I wanted to get some views on these conditions. Maybe I'm missing something that makes this good ground. I just thought it odd that this one little ridge has both blacks and blondes in what seem like good numbers but without the right trees.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Audio/Newbie,make your spouses go along if they're worried.Maybe the four of you develop a new friendship over a couple drinks and a nice dinner w/ morels.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,would love to be hunting but have to babysit the grandchild.Am taking a day or two off this week to get out and make a day of it.Have some gaps to fill workwise and being self-employed has some perks that I deserve to take advantage of from time to time.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, The only thing better than hunting morels is spending time with the grandkids. It won't hurt to give them a couple more days to grow(the morels I mean). I'm going out shortly for a few hours, stay tuned.

Spaniel, Those are good observations! I wish I knew what makes good ground. The way your approaching the enigma might breed understanding and success. I have two Walnuts in two different locations that has produced in the past, one of them quite well. I never mentioned it as Walnuts are rare in the woods I hunt and so I considered it an anomaly.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Span,maybe they've migrated from somewhere nearby,possibly from uphill.Or there may have been the right trees but have died and rotted.Cottonwoods are supposed to be a good host,from what I've read/heard,but haven't found any around them myself.I find a lot of other shrooms(chants,trumpets,boletes) along game and hiking trails.My theory is that the heavy foot traffic is a good way for spores to hitch a ride,like fish eggs on birds' feet stocking ponds.Just some thoughts but I'm no expert.On the other hand, shrooms seem to have a mind of their own sometimes.I'd like to hear what you find out because who doesn't like a good mystery?Good luck and as always Happy Hunting!!


----------



## jajabing (May 7, 2016)

Hey everyone, love this thread. on my third year hunting, and still havnt found one. ive been out every day for a week, but today is the day. the only debate is which spot to go to, stay in Oneida county or head to Tassel Hill..


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

I hate driving by so much wooded area and knowing there are probably loads of them all out there just waiting to get picked.

It's been perfect weather all week. Showers daily and I just know they are popping up out there


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Staying tuned GEO!!Spent the afternoon doing my( way overdue) second mowing w/ my granddaughter helping me steer.I think we may have missed a spot or two!!What's the word?


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Hey guys, found four more today (blacks) in the same woods that I found the thirteen maybe 100 feet away..same elevation 700 feet. Was in a hurry due to prom pics for my daughter so I marked the tree and will go out tomorrow to check the area better. Rookie question, these were small, maybe and inch. How long should I wait until harvesting? How big will they get?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, Went out for a couple hours and I can't complain.




Here are those two small ones, screw up as I didn't put anything to gauge size


Here a shot I know you can appreciate,



Here is the apple that the above morels were under



Posted some pics on the Verpa thread


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hotdog, I have no experience with the Black Morel, the Yellows will get huge under the right conditions.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)




----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,looks like a fine meal.Maybe add some seared venison?Thanks for the post.Been chompin' at the bit.Looking ahead to this week.Enjoy!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hotdog, Now I will have to look out for Elm, Apple, Ash, and yellow tape! Looks like good ground. You might want to step back and get a feel for this ground. Notice where its at and also not at. You now have proven ground, a monumental step. Congratulations.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Congrats from here as well! Myself, I'd lose the caution flags.Attracts attention.You won't forget the spot, I promise.Keep it secret.GEO's right, once you get a feel for the right areas and timing,it makes hunting easier and less time consuming.I can remember wandering for hours just staring at the ground.But I'm getting older and time seems to become more and more valuable. ''Work smarter, not harder'' means a lot more now.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Thank you Lynk and Geo. I have found many similar conditions at a higher elevation with no luck. The property has many dramatic elevation changes but I'd say overall it has a northern slope.Both morel locations were found on the north side. As you proceed south the tree canopy thickens a bit and elevation rises. Do you think that as the season progresses the thicker canopy areas will be in play? The spacing of the trees is similar to the pic, easily walkable.


----------



## fuelledbybeaujolais (Apr 3, 2016)

Found 14 yesterday near ash on ESE side of a dry wash about 900ft elevation. Funnily enough this is down hill from where I found last year. Will be having them for mother's day dinner! keep looking don't be discouraged you will find eventually, it just may take a while.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Was out for many hours, got skunked.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

" Do you think that as the season progresses the thicker canopy areas will be in play?" Who's to know? In a week the canopy will be thick and that is we begin to get in stride.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

I have all kinds of thoughts to share,but I won't right now.Making time this week.Happy.......Mothers Day!!


----------



## jaguarshark (May 15, 2014)

Went out yesterday in Syracuse and found a few yellows. Looks like they are just starting - I will be revisiting the same spot to harvest the ones that haven't yet shown themselves (still under leaf cover) over the next 2-3+ weeks. I have been to this same spot for the past 6 years and it has never failed. Unfortunately I have never found morels anywhere else as of yet, but am actively looking. I just wish the season lasted a little longer!

Good luck everyone! 

Here are some photos I took:


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Most excellent pics!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Yummy pics jag ur only 1hr n half away from me went out for a couple hrs today n still nothing hopefully soon for me


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Hey Jaguarshark, I hit Clark Reservation today for a few hours and found nothing. Have you tried there yet...the area is so expansive I certainly am not looking for "your spot" just curious.

Here's my final take from my property


----------



## jaguarshark (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Geo, and best of luck Hobblershang!

Hotdog, I have not looked there actually but seems like it could be a decent spot. I was always intrigued by the cave there! I've thought about looking at Rand Tract which is somewhat nearby, but I've never gone there for morels either.

I would definitely keep looking in the same spots you found others on your property - I only got about 20% of my usual haul from my go-to spot so far. I'm hopeful more will show themselves. It seems like these mild temperatures and the rain are just perfect.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Found one! I hunted the whole property. Just one. About 10 feet from base of old pine tree, in a sunny, grassy, spot. &lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;&lt;a


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

A baker's dozen this morning between looking at jobs.More later.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Well I returned to my apple patch yesterday and yes indeed they were verpa. I found about 5 more before I got in my car and drove away silently... with hate in my heart. 

But today was a new day. I went driving around and found an area with some old growth and went walking.

1 minute in to my walk I see what appears to be a little booger right at my feat. I pick it up only to realize the cap was not attached to the stem. It was very convincing otherwise. Looked a lot like a dark morel from the top. That was the only mushroom I saw but was only out for about a half hr. Might go out after work again. That area was pretty cool. 

The nice thing about looking is that at worst you get to walk through the woods. Not a bad way to spend a lunch break.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

It's more about being out there.As Geo would say,"Enjoy the hunt".


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Went back again after work.

Found a lot more of the verpa or look alike variations.

I'm not sure if the trees were elm, ash or something else but they seemed to like the area around them.

Here's what they look like. I feel at least relieved to know it's not that I'm blind. Some of these guys took severe focus on the ground to discover. It's great practice to say the least.

http://imgur.com/a/KeJxm

I wonder if verpa just come up before the morels. Maybe I'll hit the same spot in a week.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, You seeing any action or has work got you tied up. I stopped at an old PG after work but found nothing. Albeit didn't have enough energy to make a good search
A friend hit it pretty good this past weekend, probably 30/40 yellows by looks of the pic I saw.

Audio, Verpas usually precede morels by two weeks or so from when they first come up. Sounds like your zeroing in on a good find. GL &amp; ETH


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Thanks man. That makes me super excited. I see rain in the forecast again on Friday so here's hoping!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Geo,I picked 13 on Monday on PG.They weren't the happiest looking ones I've ever picked.They were mid-sized,but seemed to be past their prime already.Spoke to a fellow hunter and she spent half a day last weekend to find one little button.The ground feels cold to the touch and been getting frosty mornings and not very warm days.Doesn't feel like May.Plenty of moisture in the ground but I think we need more consistent temps.Need more t-shirt days.


----------



## sugarman (Apr 23, 2013)

looked yesterday,found 6 blacks,was unsure of them since all I ever found were blonds and greys,ready to look for some more


----------



## way up north (May 11, 2016)

Just found 4 tiny (2 inch or less) morels in my yard between 2 dying ash trees. Found one there 4 years ago, nothing since. I am located at the top of Franklin County, 12 miles to the Canadian border, surrounded by ash and shreddy elms. Am checking another spot that produced about 8 nice ones 4 years ago. First year for serious hunting, just stumbled on the ones 4 years ago, I think my area is good but no one is talking. Any Adirondack hunters finding anything?


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

I think I'm still a couple weeks out at having a good flush here. 

Like I stated previously in this thread. So far I'm only seeing the verpa bohemica coming up but am hoping that geogymn is correct in that they are a sign that the real deal is on it's way in a week or two. 

I also talked to a buddy of mine at work who is surrounded by state land and I discovered he also has a passion for hunting fungi. He lives up in Charleston NY which is at the top of Warren County but still not quite up north where you are. 

I'm surprised you are finding some already to be honest. Makes me wonder if I just need to get out down in different areas and see if maybe I've been looking in some late areas...


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

I have walked two parks within the past few days here in Onondaga County. The first park looked promising but yielded nothing. The second was loaded with blondes and blacks..very mature. Total take was around 40..all were found under two apple trees with a giant dying elm 50 feet away. Novice here as this is my first year but I am seeing a correlation between apple and elm being in a relatively close proximity..that's my experience so far.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Well both apple and Elm are what they enjoy so I would imagine that would be a pretty kickass spot.

Congrats.


----------



## mushroom_mentor (Apr 8, 2016)

We found so many morels already and now we're eating morels on everything! Check out our "muckbang" morel pizza video! what us eat morels![video]https://youtu.be/xq5JNfFsKSs[/video]


----------



## way up north (May 11, 2016)

The ones I found were in full sun, probably the wooded areas will be later, but I'm looking anyway.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh my GOSH, Have you two no decency or respect for this forum or the good people on it? Please desist with your trolling, spammy ways on here!! Thank you.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

http://imgur.com/delete/DI4I8chGx2ApdQY

Well I finally found em. 

I went driving around looking for a southern facing hill.

I found a really great spot and there was a even a snowmobile trail. The sign said "Stay on the trail or stay home"

I proceed up the mountain. Spent about 45 mins on the mountain until a man on an atv booked it up the mountain asking me what the hell I was doing. I didn't see any private property signs but apparently it is.

I explained I was simply in search of morel mushrooms and he gave me a look like I was full of it or crazy. So he followed me out and as I'm almost back to my car I look down and see two morels sitting on the side of the trail.

Right then I point them out to the guy and he sorta smiles and tells me to grab them. As I was getting in my car he asks me to show his wife so I introduced myself and tell them about what they are and how to find them.

He offers to get my number incase they find more.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Found some! Some of the smaller ones are a little dried out. Are they still good. I'm guessing so, naturally dehydrated, right?

&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;&lt;a


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Good for u audio
Getting very anxious with all this great pics still none for me yet
Way up north I'm about 20 mins from Star lk South Western adk none yet but now they're hidden some where but the past three days I've had frost on the ground things need to just stay the same for a bit good hunting all


----------



## ksw (May 11, 2016)

I've been hiking our woods (area with lots of ash, apple (some thorn, some not) and some small elms, area of white pine, areas with lots of hemlock, areas on creek flat with sugar maple, higher elevations with red and white oak. Mostly west-facing in a valley of the Southern Tier- near PA boarder west of Binghamton. Tioga County. Noting yet... Though I think I have found devil's urn. 
This is my first year searching- is it still too early or do I just not have beginner's luck? 
I appreciate any word of wisdom.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

The two spots I found were next to dead ash trees. Both groups seemed to be north of the tree. One group was north east. Both trees were situated very near to a pond.


----------



## way up north (May 11, 2016)

Hey hoblershang, I'm above the blue line and think that we may get a bit of a warmer climate because we are considered in the St. Lawrence river valley. Cold here at night (mid 30's), too, but lots of moisture in the ground. Hoping for sunny and warm, looking every day.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

OldElm, THANK YOU!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Audio,great trespassing story! And to find some while being escorted out! I like to get permission but sometimes the urge for a quick peek is overpowering.How can hunting mushrooms anywhere be criminal?


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

I was gonna put off hunting for a week because of the recent cold but with all the reports coming in,I'll have to get back out there sooner! Happy Hunting!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Audio, Congratulations!! You deserve that find! Bad news is I think you got the addiction. You are going to want more and more. You'll be strung out if you go too long without a fix. Lynk, you should have warned him.

Finger, Great find! You probably shouldn't eat those dried ones, send them to me, I'll take care of them.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Thanks Geo.

Probably would not find any at all if it weren't for you all encouraging me and making me jealous. So thanks for that.

Now that I know they are out there I have a serious dragon to chase.

I soaked them in water with a little salt and rolled them in flower and saute'd them in butter. Not bad at all. I've never tried them before so I was very curious.

I could see them being really complimentary to a steak or in pasta. I would love to find a ton of them and dehydrate a bunch for use in various dishes.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Question-- I only found them in two spots, both near the pond. Does that mean that I should go back and check the woods again? I was thinking in a couple of days.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, absolutely! They were hiding from you the first time around, They become less stealthy as they gain weight, kinda like us. Been skunked many a time and then been rewarded on the second or third visit. GL &amp; ETH


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

80 degree day today.

I hiked up a bit of a mountain side at lunch

Came face to face with a buck an a few doe. They were not happy to see me.

I didn't find much but some small deadly mushrooms which were very pretty. I think the hill had too much pine and acorn.

Getting rain tomorrow and looking forward to checking those spots next week where I got all the verpa psyching me out.

Btw, I wonder why this is the only active thread in the area. Seems like Vermont and MA are dead on here.


----------



## jajabing (May 7, 2016)

Found my first morel tonight! first only all by itself in shrubbery. was heading to a certain spot and found got turned around, there she was! I guess sometimes good things do happen in Utica.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

jaja, Congratulations on your find!


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Take a look at this Friday the 13th monster!
I've been hunting and finding in the Kingston/Rosendale area for three weeks now. If you got some of that 5 days of rain last week, and its staying 40 or above at night, they are up.

I got this one, six more yellow, and four blacks today. Left 4 yellows and a black due to age, though most would have been edible. 

I want to talk about black morels. Here I mean Morchella augusticeps. Google a pic so we know we're on the same page.

I have only one location for blacks. The area is very brushy, such that a machete and pruners come in handy. They seem to pop up along this little ridgelet where the ground takes a step up about two feet, but the rise is still covered fully in dirt. The only trees I could ID in the area were oak, some nut trees, cherry. They also seemed to like coming up where game had made their trails. One was a few inches from a den hole in the ground. Consistent with the disturbed ground theory of morel fruiting. Anyone have other observations? Similar? Contradictory?


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow that is a monster! I never found a black morel.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Here's today's complete haul. All found in mixed woods underlain by limestone. Eastern Ulster county, NY.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Nice, real nice!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

On the way home from work I stopped by a spot I visited 8 days ago. This is a small faithful patch under some Poplar trees no bigger than 15' x 25'. Yes that is feet. On that initial visit I found only two yellows after a very thorough search. Today I found 16 Yellows that appeared after that 8 day stretch. The moral of this morel story is don't give up on good ground (check it periodically) and morels grow at different rates under different conditions. GL &amp; ETH


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah geogymn good point about checking multiple times.

I've hunted a spot of about an acre or two 3 times in the past 3 weeks and found yellows in 3 DIFFERENT spots each time.


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Oh and geo do keep looking for those blacks. I saw my first one fighting through some brush on my hands and knees on the way to a spot for yellows. I fried one up in butter and salt and pepper. Got a slight crisp on it and it tasted almost identical to crisped beef fat on a good steak. amazing.


----------



## gmichael7 (May 4, 2014)

I went to a new / old orchard last week after all the rain, and it was 2 hours of total bust. It was a really big orchard, but in spite of being on a nice slope, the entire place seemed like a swamp. Even on the upward slope at the top, there was mushy moss under all the trees. The soil looked and felt totally inhospitable to mycelium. I found some drier spots that looked like candidates for substrate growth, but no fruits anywhere. I'm hoping to go back, but will be mid - june before I can get there again.. maybe we'll have a long season in spots like this? 

Anyone have experience with mossy undergrowth in orchards?


----------



## way up north (May 11, 2016)

Took a walk along a farmer's road on Thursday, well packed dirt and gravel and hubby spotted a small black right on the edge, 2 inches tall. First black ever! It is growing right in the open below a large ash. Not another one anywhere (yet). We left it to grow.
But the forecast is for snow on Monday. Should we go pick it? And cover the small ones in the yard? Any ideas?


----------



## mitch (Apr 27, 2013)

Haven't hunted a lot but did put in a few hours this year mainly Tioga/Broome counties. Hunted some prime looking areas to no avail. Found about 6 on some old proven ground. The stopped to check an area right along a busy road on a steep bank near a lawn...and bam! Picked about 200ish total. I picked about 80 of the best ones the first day. Mostly growing in the lawn...didn't want them to get mowed down. Left another 150ish for the grandkids to pick. There was an early bloom of 50-75 that were completely dried and run over in the lawn. I'll post pics as soon as I remember how.


----------



## mitch (Apr 27, 2013)

Pick of mushroom from Broome/Tioga county.
http://s288.photobucket.com/user/mitchinny59/media/kidsmorels_zpsvcvgodfx.jpg.html?filters[user]=70176611&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=1

http://s288.photobucket.com/user/mitchinny59/media/mush1_zpsxlfeyedd.jpg.html?filters[user]=70176611&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=0


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice find Mitch
Well I was gonna go do some crappy fishing while the woman has a Tupperware party but my uncle called me to say he found 3 morels at a job he's working at under a oak so I'm off to the woods 
Way up north tough call if it snows I don't think it would hurt um n it won't stick I think it's the freezing that hurt them but I'm no expert


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! You hit it big Mitch! Plus the bonus of sharing the experience with the grandkids! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Hunted several homestead apple orchards and got lucky at one. 71 in all.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I spent 2 n half hrs looking in prime area elms in all stages mixed with apple trees n some ash n no morels most around here I've been told r still only 2 ta 3 inches tall so hopefully they're hiding under the leaf litter. I'm going to go back in a week to look again.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Great find geo I'm hoping I can find a haul like that sometime


----------



## burf in macomb (May 14, 2016)

I'm the new guy here , I've been reading but just registered earlier today. I just returned from a hunt. Had good luck finding a total today of 124 (I keep count not weight) . Most all were fresh with a few on the old side Found my first of the year on 5.6.16. Looking like a much better year than last , it was just too dry around here in 2015.


----------



## way up north (May 11, 2016)

Burf in Macomb, what kind of sites are you finding them in?


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Wow burf. Got any pics? That's quite the mother load. What area and I second North's question.

What type of environment?


----------



## spanielmander (Apr 18, 2013)

Two years ago I was jealous of everyone finding morels. Then I found some yellows in an orchard and I was jealous of everyone who found them in the woods. Then I found some in the woods and now I'm jealous of everyone who finds them by the hundreds!


----------



## burf in macomb (May 14, 2016)

I strictly hunt the dead Elms. It's not like there's mushrooms around all of them , you might make 10, 15 or 20 stops at "good looking " trees without finding any . Todays spot happened to be two large dead Elms about 100 feet apart surrounded by prickly ash and even an Apple tree in the vicinity. The only picture is the bag after I got home . It would have made a few nice photos, but by the time I was in the middle of them (and especially the prickly ash ( I hate that stuff) I wasn't coming back out for my camera. Don't really have the picture posting thing figured out here yet . Regards, Burf


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Burf of Macomb u wouldn't happen to b by hickory lake or black lake


----------



## burf in macomb (May 14, 2016)

A stone throw from either of them !!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Dam I'm in Richville n haven't had any luck at all this is only my third yr looking. Any suggestions as to the environment ur finding them in or any advice I would greatly appreciate it or if u would like to get together I've got 218 acres n have got some I've found here last yr.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice finds everyone! I found 21 yesterday on PG.7 of them were at the base of a big black walnut of all trees.I avoid that tree every time.You know....BECAUSE IT'S A BLACK WALNUT!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Some habitat pics from yesterday, hope it helps;


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey guys any kind of slope most of the trees I'm looking at r on a flat or top of a hill alot of the elms yesterday were in a small valley kinda swampy with slightly elevated areas. I bet I looked at a hundred trees elm n apple kinda frustrating when I now know they r in full swing. The spot I found them last yr I think got to trampled by my beef cows. Gonna go full force this week.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

I'm heading out again this morning. Going to brave the windy conditions. I have a feeling that with the rain from Friday and Saturday, things should be looking promising. Today we feast on Wednesday's bounty!


----------



## scampngreylock (May 15, 2016)

Found our first morels right outside our house in Saranac Lake yesterday. Like, first ever! So excited! 12 blacks so far.


----------



## way up north (May 11, 2016)

We were inspired to look today despite the cold and wind (no blackflies!), 2 hours in some really nice woods, ash, elms and shreddy apples. Nothing. Picked the black we found on Thursday and returned home to find slugs eating our little patch in the yard. Picked them, also. Better than nothing. 
Geo, mighty inspired by your photos.
Saranac Lake, that's the way to find them!


----------



## way up north (May 11, 2016)

Here is the harvest.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Many fond memories of Saranac Lake! Live a while in Lake Placid around 1980. Sure is nice hunting without the bugs. I had another good day. Pics to follow.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Man, that is one black morel!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Lynk, Did you notice if the Black Walnut was dying. I checked my notes and both times I found morels under Black Walnut the tree was either dead or dying.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Another good day today. Was hunting PG to no avail and saw a dead Elm in the distance. Almost didn't go over as I was beat. But I knew the ground was good and because of PG that spores were around. Went over to a beautiful sight. 44 under one tree, 63 for the day, just over two pounds. Over six pounds this weekend. Could be a record for me.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice guys 
Going to hit behind my place hard tomorrow.
Thxs for the pics geo in there actually place it lets me know I'm not over looking them cause if there good size ur not gonna mis um.


----------



## burf in macomb (May 14, 2016)

hoblershang .........meet up tomorrow ???? I knew you were close by from your posts . I got a couple hours to look . Burf


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Darn burf I missed ur post send me a email n I'll give u my number n we'll get together my email is [email protected] looking forward to ur email


----------



## clincher (May 16, 2016)

I am originally from central Illinois and we found mushrooms there every year. I've lived in NYC for 30 yrs and moved upstate in February. I was thrilled to learn they can be found in the Hudson Valley and even more thrilled to find my first patch. 12 during my lunch hour. biggest is 6" I've got them soaking in the sink in salt and it will be my wife's first time trying them tonight. picture here. https://www.instagram.com/p/BFefEHGoHga/?taken-by=earth_traveler_tom (sorry I don't know how to post pics any other way)


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Well I'm really hoping it's still just early. I have spent basically hours walking through woods. I think I have located several dead elms. Everything looks right except for the fact there's just nothing to be found. I am just holding out hope that maybe they will all pop out in the next week. 

How much time do you guys usually spend in an area before you decide you've been skunked?


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Wow Geo. those really are easy to spot. I don't think I could be missing them if they were that obvious.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Sorry audio I know how u feel I've been searching too with no luck. BUT I stopped on the side of the rd a couple times where elns were dying on the side of rd and BAM third time's a charm. Only 2 but that's enough to get me going crazy Yahoo!!!!!! Don't give up there there gl to u


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Thanks Hobler. I know they are out there because I found the two. But they were also in full sun on a southern hill. I might hit up that area again but I can't really get on that property again as I'll probably get shot lol. 

NEWBIE, are you still reading up on this? Have you found any more in greenwich area? Hoping to get some input from people near me in Washington county to get a feel for how the timing is.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Went out yesterday, found about 2-3 lbs. Cooked some of them up, but I'm thinking I'm having a bit of a reaction. Nothing serious, but I have a really bitter taste in my mouth and it started last night. I first cooked some to freeze, and noticed being dizzy and getting a headache. Later in the day I did a light batter and fried some, and then cooked some up in butter. They were definitely cooked enough, but it is kind of weird.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Maybe contaminated ground? What a bummer to have that type of reaction.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Finger, That is a bummer! I assume that you have a positive ID? Maybe a coincidence from something else. Take care and hope you feel better. Geo


----------



## ksw (May 11, 2016)

I have spent hours searching too. Elms apples ash. Much of the ground seems too dry... Except for Friday when I searched in the rain...
I have to say, I really appreciate the time everyone has spent posting habitat pictures. They are helpful. 
Alas, unlike Audio, I've yet to find my first. I am not giving up hope knowing we had such a dry winter.
I almost spent 1/2 a day driving to join the NYS Mycological Society at Inwood Park this weekend. Known morel locations. I see from pictures now they found only 1.

Frustrated, but not giving up yet, in the Southern Tier.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Timing? Got me! I checked a good PG on Sat. that never failed me but didn't find even one. Went to another PG, not to far away and about same elevation, and found a bunch that were prime and mature. The morels are passing their prime at my early spots. Maybe might get a second flush at said spots. I don't know, I'm not very smart but I am persistent.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

FingerLks,something I always warn people about when sharing any shroom, is that some can have a bad reaction to particular shrooms(like an allergy).Another thing can be a little overindulgence of wild shrooms.I hope this is the case because it sounds like you've been cooking a lot of them in a short time.I've also heard/read that anxiety/panic attacks can feel similar to mushroom poisoning.Best case for a diehard shroomer is that you're catching a bug going around and will be back at it in short order.I'm no expert or doctor but have an honorary Witchdoctorate degree.Hope all's well with you and your own!!!


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if they look like elm?


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

I told myself if I didn't find one today I was done. I picked out a couple of spot I had rabbit hunted this past fall that I remembered having some apple trees and some elm. First spot 20 minutes in I found one all by itself. Kept checking the dead elms and 20 minutes later found about fifteen under a cluster of 4 dead elms. Then found a few more singles and doubles around more dead elms. Went to the other spot I wanted to check and found 7 or 8 more. Wish I got them a little sooner the slugs had done a number on some of them.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

link to BigFish's photo because it seems broken the way you posted it. 

 

Great find man.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

They look like elms to me audio
Nice find big fish


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

They look like elms to me audio
Nice find big fish 
X 2


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Good to know. It's easy to doubt yourself when you don't find any gold under the rainbow lol.


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

Went out today and found 10, all elms. I gotta say, most were really dried out so I just left them. Question for the experienced, is it possible that our season is over (Onondaga County) or will there be/has there been a second harvest? I went back to the apple trees where I grabbed a whole lot a few weeks ago and got skunked.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I don't know... Positive ID on all that I cooked, and I don't see how the ground could have been contaminated, as it is national forest. There were six of us eating them, I'm the only one with the taste. I cooked up a bunch, but froze most of them. All together I might have eaten 3 or 4. I don't feel sick, but I did eat them on an empty stomach and was sipping on some wine... I've never found so many, I've only ever found 1 or 2 and ate them and never noticed anything. I even tossed a couple that looked a little old. I had a wicked headache last night and chills. The weird taste has been going on all day. It's been more than 24 hours, so I'm likely not going to die. 
&lt;a href=&quot;"&gt;&lt;img src=&quot;&lt;a


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

FingerLks,you're hunting in Hector,aren't you? If so,we're beating the same brush.


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Not Hector, but I'm close and have thought about checking it out. It might just be state land, not nqtional.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

What a great day on my way home from helping my grandfather. I stopped down the rd from my place n 2 ft of the rd were 18 big blonds one the size of a can. Walked down the rd n just in the woods around mostly elms b a couple apples got 60 more Yahoo. This is my best flush ever left 20 small ones n probably 5 or 6 big ones that were to far gone. I'll be hitting it hard tomorrow for sure thxs guys. Wish I could post some pics but can't make head or tails of it.


----------



## shirak (May 17, 2016)

Hmm.. Found small patch in the woods today. Maple, hickory, ash, elm, thorn apple primarily.
I am on the edge of the tug hill so a bit cooler up here than surrounding areas.
Anyone care to venture a guess?
 

This is what they look like inside


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

verpa bohemica
Not edible, not Morels unfortunately

I have found lots of those and I'm hoping it's true that they grow a week or two before morels but I'm thinking the season might not last that long.


----------



## shirak (May 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! Had me scratching my head.. I thought they were attached at the top and had more stuff inside the stem?? I cut a few open and they all seemed to be hollow and attached partially down the stem.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Could be half-free morel Morchella semilibera BUT I AM NO EXPERT!! 
Also had another good day I think I am figuring these things out never found one until yesterday and after finding 32 I managed another 39 today. I am pretty sure I wasted a lot of time the past couple years looking in places that had too much clay in the soil.


----------



## ksw (May 11, 2016)

I've been looking at soil maps... http://casoilresource.lawr.ucdavis.edu/gmap/
What types of soil have you all found morels on?
Bigfish got me thinking more about this... I'm surrounded by clay...


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

It definitely still has some clay in it but a lot less. According to that map it is an area with generally 10% clay and it says the areas I was checking before were closer to 40%. When I ball it up in my hand it does form into a ball but easily breaks back apart. 
I don't think I realized how much the soil can make a difference I guess I was just looking for the trees and not paying enough attention to soil conditions.


----------



## burf in macomb (May 14, 2016)

Had an excellent day today. Found a total of 535 for the day . Some are past prime and drying out but there is also lots of good fresh ones also. Found 110 in the woods that were especially nice and fresh(stump photo) I would say they are prime right now ...better get out and get 'em ..another week or two and it all will have ended. Grand total for the year so far ...1210...Burf =145123839&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=2] =145123839&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=1] =145123839&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=0]


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Burf I'm reading this as I'm walking out of the woods once again empty handed. Just know, you're making me look like a real chump over here!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

My head is spinning from all the reports and enthusiasm.I'm kinda jealous.How do you guys find the time? I get out 1-2 hours a week at most.Gonna try to change that this weekend if possible.The season won't last forever.Happy Hunting!


----------



## burf in macomb (May 14, 2016)

.That picture deal with my post didn't work out the way I thought ..oh well I'll get it eventually. The way I find time is ...take a couple vacation days , I've been threatening to do it for years ..this year I did. It's a short season


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Wherever you post the picture online just right click and click copy picture location. Then click the picture icon in the post options and paste it there.


----------



## burf in macomb (May 14, 2016)




----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

hope this works here's my 78


----------



## burf in macomb (May 14, 2016)

worked as good as mine , except everybody sees all my facebook photos for since forever.....I don't find any option of "copy picture location" ..I'm trying to use photobucket and I'm using windows 7


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

I typed in the wrong URL n I'm on my phone fat fingers n little keys lol try this again //s1368.photo bucket.com/user/media/Mobile%20Uploads/KING0141_zps6bgdmjn6.jpg.html?


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah didn't work oh well I'm hitting it early tomorrow hopefully I'll find a few dout I'll find 500 lol hooe u get those pics up that was a huge pile burf


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Ok, I think people are having trouble with the picture thing. Since I'm in IT I'll see if I can clarify it a bit. 

1) Post an image somewhere. I use imgur.com because it's really easy to upload pictures. 

2) once the picture is uploaded and you are looking at it in your web browser right click on the picture and select "Copy image address"
 

3) click on the image button on the site here when you are making your post. Paste the image address you copied previously.
 

4) click apply image and it will put the little string of code in the reply that has your image embedded so it shows up here. 

Like this
 

I think some of you may be copying the address out of the top of the browser window but unless you are viewing a page with ONLY the image on it, that will not work. You have to copy the link to the picture itself, not the page that the picture is on.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Got 57 in one spot today


----------



## ksw (May 11, 2016)

Covered more new ground today. 
I found my first ostrich ferns! ... No morels. 
Still it was a fun walk with my SO.
Only big dead trees are white pine. 
Dead/d using elms are small. Their parents only barely stump remnants on the ground.
Still not giving up!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Audio,can you give some details on the baby spinach?Habitat,specific trees,elevation.Sorry,couldn't help myself.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Checked a couple new spots today found 2. One with a dead elm other near a sycamore.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

I can tell you were to find baby spinach but beware of the protective mamma spinach.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Stopped twice n looked under dead elm 39 more today


----------



## burf in macomb (May 14, 2016)

one more try......  

hey it worked ....  

I Better quit while I'm ahead!!


----------



## fingerlks13 (May 8, 2014)

Haven't been out since the episode, but thinking of going out again soon. Found all of the under old apple and ash trees.


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

You should frame that picture burf. I am in awe.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

one more try


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

=140223424&amp;filters[recent]=1&amp;sort=1&amp;o=2]


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Yeah I did it. Those r the 78 n some areas they were in


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

try this that goes to bull


----------



## shirak (May 17, 2016)

Hoblershang when you go to your photobucket page on the right side where it says "share this photo" in the box to the right of "direct" click the mouse and it should say copied. Then when posting here click the "image" button above, right click/paste in the URL box that opens and Apply Image to paste into the reply box.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Audio,I have heard that the mamma spinach can be bitter.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Gonna try to get out today.Am quite stiff and sore from work.Pity party!!


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is some of that baby spinach I picked a couple weeks ago.
http://i1369.photobucket.com/albums/ag216/frankbrooking/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/250A2D30-BC0E-472E-A360-81B268542873_zpsgwhkx7o3.jpg


----------



## shirak (May 17, 2016)

well there you have it.. 3hrs scouring the property from old apple orchard to zigzagging between dead elms and what not. Some very pretty Polyporus squamosus on really dead elms and 1 yes 1 Morel.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

70 more today


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Shirak, what area are you I again?


----------



## shirak (May 17, 2016)

Oh I am up on the edge of the Tug hill near Adams ny


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Big fish great pics n a good day. I decided to go fishing today still git 15 driving down my camp rd n my limit of crappie n some nice blues


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

That sounds like a good day hobler. I need to get out and hit up some more brookie pond before it warms up too much.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

So cool to see people scoring. For those who haven't your time is just around the next tree! Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

My mom just sent this picture.. 
http://imgur.com/0BYq4S9
Guess where I'm going tonight


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Oh man just got off the phone and she said they are everywhere. So excited


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Very nice audio hope u get lots I'm going to go every day for a few hrs next gotta get um while there hot. I think I got some kind of bug I have a real hard time driving by dead elms right now lol.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Haha mowing my lawn n got 6 morels Im so hooked


----------



## seabreeze (May 21, 2016)

HI Everyone,
I am new to the Saratoga area so I don't have my sweet spot yet. I went randomly to a forest and found 7 last week, two yesterday but that is all. I have gone everyday for a minimum of 2 hours, today I was out for 4! Not sure what I am doing wrong clearly from everyone's pictures it has been a good season so far. How much longer does everyone think the season will last?


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Hey sea breeze,

Welcome to the toga area!

I think I'm probably the closest to you in Greenwich. About 15 mins away.

Aside from those I found today I haven't found much but I think most people posting finds have been west of us. my hunch is their season was a little ahead. Trouble is it looks to be drying out. The ones I found today were mostly small but also just on the verge of dry. 

I'm hoping to get out on Sunday a bit. Let me know if you're interested in a meet up. I'll let ya keep what I find if you got some places you want to explore.

Edit: If you're a lady, I don't expect a meet up. I guess I have a tendency to want to hit the woods with people finding morels because it makes it more fun but I totally get that it's not normal to go to the woods with some dude from the net!


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Well I fried them up and shared with the whom fam!

Soaked in salt water, dipped in egg, rolled in saltine crumbs, flower and salt and pepper then fried in butter. 

Much, much better this time. Even my 3 year old son with eating aversion was eating em like it was his first meal in a week.

Pics are in the link.
http://imgur.com/a/ldLG0


----------



## spongesbob (May 6, 2015)

Anyone finding up near Sackets Harbor


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Amazing how dry it is here.Went out on Thursday and got 6 dried up ones.Disappointed in the production on PG this year.A fellow shroomer found only 2 this year and has given up because of lack of rain.Haven't had time to search a ton of new areas.Have to start taking notes and making maps of possibe spots while I'm hunting other shrooms throughout the summer.Good luck and Happy Hunting!!


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

need rain here to lynk but they are still go strong got 69 today gave a few to my uncle.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Hobler,thanx but I just don't have the time to seek out new areas.I'm not quitting and will check promising looking spots I see in my travels.But with a week of temps in the 80's coming and the ground bone dry,I'm thinkin' my morel season may be over.Start finding chants last week of June.Hope everyone keeps in touch w/ posts thru the summer.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Went out for a couple hours yesterday and found only 16 but they were in good shape. One of my most productive spots only yielded 2 morels but I think it is too early for that particular location. ETH!


----------



## ksw (May 11, 2016)

Went on a foray yesterday. I found my first (3) morels! All of mine were under apples. Near ash. Near water or in wash areas where water has been. SO found 2, DS found 1.
One in our group was found under a poplar (the leaves didn't look like young tulip, although that's what it got reported as by group to the experts). The leaves looked poplarish, bark looked more like shadberry, it was a 6-8"diameter tree if my recollection serves. That morel was a smaller, blacker one. Sorry, no pictures. These are the type of small morels one expert there said they find under tulip poplar.
I love how mushroom hunting is more about tree/habitat hunting. It's really a fantastic reminder of the big picture.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Found 3 separate spots with 10-15 at each spot but all of them except for 3 were too far gone. I already can't wait until next year when I can get to all these new spots I've found earlier. I will still keep looking for more ground for next year.


----------



## seabreeze (May 21, 2016)

Haha audio you guessed it. But thanks for the invite. Lynkage what does PG mean? I found three big yellows today randomly, one under a big pine tree and two others near a skinny dead elm.. or so I think it is. It finally rained here today so maybe there are still a few more days left here, I'm still waiting to find my mother load! I have been finding some oysters, which are some of my favorites. I am not familiar with finding chanterells lynkage, but have heard they are wonderful! maybe you can post some photos when you start finding some and I will do my research.


----------



## shirak (May 17, 2016)

Went out in the back woods for a few hours today but only found a few of those half/fake ones. Supposed to rain Wed. Thinking I will try again Friday although either there are none in the woods behind the house or they are later than everyone else because of the possibly colder soil from the large piles of lake snow? So not giving up yet as I am still finding fresh half/fake ones.

Found some good potential spots with some dead elms.. Starting some large yellow Morchella esculenta spawn to spread around some trees and along the hedgerows and woods.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

PG=proven ground


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Got 32 today pretty rough but good gonna end real soon with out some rain


----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Looks like none of the spots I've been checking have been generating morels. But I'm finding them in my mom's yard still. 

Also on a side note. I saw a garter snake eating a toad, so there's that.


----------



## bigfish1212 (Jul 7, 2014)

Found 34 today 13 of them were prime the rest were right on the edge of being dried out.


----------



## fuelledbybeaujolais (Apr 3, 2016)

onondaga county 21 yesterday most of them young and fresh! despite that, the rest of my PG indicate that it's the end of the season. i'm looking forward to boletes then chanterelles. any other edibles i should be looking out for till july?


----------



## shirak (May 17, 2016)

Well that gives me hope that we are still a tad early in Jefferson county if you are finding them young and fresh in Onondaga. Rain now forecast for Thursday although the ground was still pretty damp a couple days ago where I was walking. Thinking will go out for another thorough search Friday or Saturday.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Shiraz in st Lawrence county only 30 mins North Watertow get out while u can season is coming to a end. If n hopefully we get rain it will help the ones that r up stay a little longer with the temps staying so high I don't think any new ones will appear. Gl


----------



## hotdog642 (May 2, 2016)

fuelledbybeaujolais,

What town in Onondaga County did you find young ones? I hit the woods behind my house (Camillus area) yesterday and today for a bit. I found two that were dried out that were as big as my fist, the rest were 3/4 on their way out. Probably 20-25 in all.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Going out for possibly the last morel hunt tomorrow AM but it is dry out there and my optimism has waned. And honestly I don't enjoy the hunt when its this hot, this early. Probably be better off fishing.


----------



## burf in macomb (May 14, 2016)

I'm pretty much guessing it's over. Not that I've looked in a while but it has been dry and the truth is I don't recall ever finding any into the month of June. Overall it was a good season. Better than I expected for the amount of rain we got. Now it's on to other things and wait patiently for another spring to arrive, and hope for good conditions. I did enjoy taking a couple days off to hunt. That will probably be a permanent thing now. Good Lord willing we will all be back out next year . Happy hunting , enjoy your summer !! Burf


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello out there!Haven't even checked this site recently.Severe drought here and physically limited due to minor back surgery(frustrating!).Anyway,recent rains and mobility have gotten my butt out a bit.Have to stick to flat/even ground but the last two days have produced nicely.Picked bagful of bicolor w/ a few kings Sunday evening.A bag of kings w/ a few pines yesterday morning.And last night my wife and granddaughter(6 yr. old cutie)went to an area I'm not allowed to manage yet and came back with a sackful to ID(all but one were kings!)and a perfect puffball.I'm thrilled!Haven't seen kings this plentiful in a while.Some years I refer to them as Eludus instead of edulis.Sometimes I have to shake my head when I'm trying to understand my childlike enthusiasm shroomin' but know it'll never go away! Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

The boletes are piling up here.It's nice to see a rush like this.Tons of kings along with birch,pine,bicolor and some nice butters.Hope everyone's having the same luck!


----------

